# DirecTV App for iPad v 3.2.3 -IOS8



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Happened to be in a surgery waiting room with iPad and ATT MiFi and noticed an update was available. Without thinking I selected the download. The app started and looked normal but crashed. I should have killed the multi before starting.

After restarting and taking a long time to get the playlist, I selected a program to stream. In a few minutes I noticed a buffer on the scrub bar and found any time I forwarded in the buffer, it restarted immediately!

The program played fine even though a speed test showed .7M down / 7 up Playlist didn't show deleted programs but it still defaults to CC on.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Installing now....report later..


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Back at home and re-examination of the Playlist does show deleted programs in various folders - some as far back as 9/22.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I ended up deleting the app from the iPad and installing afresh. Seems to have cleared up the old lists- both deleted programs and DVR playlists shown.YMMV!


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I ended up deleting the app from the iPad and installing afresh. Seems to have cleared up the old lists- both deleted programs and DVR playlists shown.YMMV!


I followed your advice and deleted. While it did clear up the deleted programs, it is such a PITA to reconfigure the modules - particularly Sports and GG - and reload all downloads EVERY time there's an upgrade.

And I have to wonder what's the obsession with listing VODs that have been watched?


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I ended up deleting the app from the iPad and installing afresh. Seems to have cleared up the old lists- both deleted programs and DVR playlists shown.YMMV!


Yes, that worked for me to.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Billzebub said:


> Yes, that worked for me to.


Awesome! Thanks for the update! 

 </copy mode off.>


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Yes, that worked for me to.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Ok, after I deleted and reinstalled the app everything was fine. Later today I deleted Monument Men from my DVR and it will not go away on my iPad app. It does go away on my wife's IPad. I am running IOS 8.1 and my wife is running the update just prior to that.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Ok, after I deleted and reinstalled the app everything was fine. Later today I deleted Monument Men from my DVR and it will not go away on my iPad app. It does go away on my wife's IPad. I am running IOS 8.1 and my wife is running the update just prior to that.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And now it seems to be working properly again.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Deleted episodes are back in the Playlist. 16 'Castle' episodes when DVR playlist shows 5.

Delete from the playlist in DAFI for current episodes is flakey. Took 2 or 3 times to take.


----------



## bradpaul (Mar 22, 2006)

I continue to have problems with deleted shows not being updated on my iPad.
If I delete from the iPad all is well, if I delete from the DVR (Genie) the iPad playlist is not updated.

Only way to bring the iPad into sync is to delete/re install the DirecTV app on the iPad.

Running iOS 8.1 on iPad, DirecTV mobile app V3.2.3, DVR Genie H44-500, (2) Genie Mini C41-700, GenieGO

When will this bug be fixed with a update to the mobile software ?


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Checked list today to download something to my IPad. Shows that were deleted months ago have suddenly reappeared on the playlist


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Checked list today to download something to my IPad. Shows that were deleted months ago have suddenly reappeared on the playlist
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Sitting in Mexico today and all the deleted items are gone. No app update so I am officially confused

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Billzebub said:


> Sitting in Mexico today and all the deleted items are gone. No app update so I am officially confused


 As am I! But you're good, now, yes? (At least as good as Satan can be!)

:hurah:


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

Good today, we'll see what tomorrow brings. It's hard not to be good at the beach when it's 85 and sunny.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Billzebub said:


> Good today, we'll see what tomorrow brings. It's hard not to be good at the beach when it's 85 and sunny.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


And you're watching TV? !!


----------



## Billzebub (Jan 2, 2007)

dennisj00 said:


> And you're watching TV? !!


only at night

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

First off I don't use the app a whole lot for watching things off my dvr. I've noticed a lot of deleted shows on the playlist for my ipad, I'll have to try reinstalling it.

I've also noticed that I can't stream everything I record on my dvr to my ipad. Is that normal, where you can only stream certain content (ie, seems like most broadcast shows (abv, nbc, etc) won't stream but the cable (hbo, sho, usa, etc) will stream ?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mpie314 said:


> I've also noticed that I can't stream everything I record on my dvr to my ipad.


Do you have a GenieGo?


----------



## mpie314 (Aug 27, 2014)

no, thinking about getting one though.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

mpie314 said:


> no, thinking about getting one though.


Well, you need it for what you seek


----------

